# High Output Rope Lighting



## Free (Sep 18, 2007)

Does anyone know of a source for High Output LED Rope Lighting? Is there a manufacturer that is using Luxeon K2, or Cree LED's in Rope Lights and other household fixtures, or are flashlights the only application for those LED's right now?

Any thoughts about when we might see these high output LED's show up in applications other than flashlights?


----------



## 96TL (Sep 18, 2007)

These aren't Crees or K2s, but they're very nice. I installed them on my boat. They're quad pin "wide angle" LEDs fully encapsulated in 16” poly resin tubes made by Acolyte Industries. Each 16” tube has 25 LEDs. I used 9 of them on my boat. They work great and are totally sealed from the elements. Each LED is 7,000 mCd and draws 18mA @ 12 volts. They come in AC or DC and in several different colors. These are VERY bright and compact. Not sure what kind of project you’re looking to do, but maybe these will work for you.


----------



## 96TL (Sep 18, 2007)

And they are not spotty like in the pics in person. The light output is much smoother.


----------



## TrevorNasko (Sep 18, 2007)

where did you purchase those and how much were they apiece?


----------



## Illum (Sep 18, 2007)

TrevorNasko said:


> where did you purchase those and how much were they apiece?



I am dying to know:naughty:
18ma? :thinking: 
even if its 180ma its low heat and LONG runtime on something as small as a UPS battery


----------



## 96TL (Sep 18, 2007)

Illum_the_nation said:


> I am dying to know:naughty:
> 18ma? :thinking:
> even if its 180ma its low heat and LONG runtime on something as small as a UPS battery


 
Maybe they mean 18ma per LED? Each 25 LED tube consumes 2.3 watts total. I leave these on for hours on my boat with the motor off and they have no effect on my deep cycle batts. You really cannot see how bright these are from pics. The light output is amazing for such small LEDs. Each one is maybe the size of half a grain of rice.

Don't order from Acolyte's main website. They sell them much cheaper on Ebay (directly from Acolyte). When I bought them in the spring, I only paid $130 for ten "25 LED" DC tubes. They're a litle more expensive now I believe. These tubes are indestructable and can even be bent slightly if needed. The harsh saltwater marine environment and hull pounding has had no effect on them so far. 

Main site:
http://www.acolyteled.com/s1-striplytes.html

Ebay store:
http://stores.ebay.com/Acolyte-Industries-Incorporated


I got one more pic.


----------



## Mash (Sep 18, 2007)

I recently played around with some strip lights from DX. They were cheap and easy to install, just connect 12v and go.
However I was not happy with the color temp which were too cool. 
However the main point of realisation for me was this: given the price/output ratio, you would be better off using one two or three crees, in most applications. The price above, comes to $13 per strip; you could get two Crees+driver for same price. In terms of efficiency (if its an important factor in your installation) I wonder how a Cree at about 3 watts would compare to each strip lite used in the above example. 
As to ready made high powered strips, you can see K2 strips here, and look for Creebar from Mcgizmo here on CPF, which looks very promising.


----------



## Free (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks everyone, and Fantastic Pictures, what a nice set up.

I am looking to use LED's inside and outside my property. One application, is cutting a groove in a handrail for down lighting the walkway and stairs. I want to put LED lighting down the driveway, probably embedded in paver's, and use LEDs in all the landscape lighting. 

I am also planning on using LED strips, down hallways in the house, for ambient and night lighting, and even in soffits lighting the ceiling. My experience in the past with LED rope lighting is that it has been too dim to be useful, but those strips look fantastic.


----------



## Mash (Sep 18, 2007)

Hey Free, 
Good ideas you have there!
For some of the more space limited applications, I think you need to look into things called "smd led strips". I got one set from DX as mentioned above. I think you will be surprised with how small they can be! Also ask here for peoples reccomendations, if they have used any.
They are really cool to play with!
Also since some of your ideas seem to be long linear applications, look into light tubes. I personally dont have any experience of them, but they seem to be plastic tubes, which are lit up along their whole length by one led at one end. This could be a great way for things like paths, or underneath stairs or handrails.


----------



## Free (Sep 18, 2007)

Hey thanks Mash, I did a search, and look what I found, a Cree SMD strip:

http://illusion.en.alibaba.com/prod...Flexible_SMD_Light_Strip_0_7w_Cree_Chip_.html


----------



## Cnote (Sep 19, 2007)

Free said:


> Hey thanks Mash, I did a search, and look what I found, a Cree SMD strip:
> 
> http://www.tradekey.com/product_view/id/329217.htm


Link doesn't work for me?


----------



## Free (Sep 20, 2007)

They must have changed it. Try the new one.

http://illusion.en.alibaba.com/prod...Flexible_SMD_Light_Strip_0_7w_Cree_Chip_.html


----------



## LED_Thrift (Sep 20, 2007)

These look really useful 96TL, thanks for the links. I want to put LED fixed lighting in a couple of places.


----------



## Ken_McE (Sep 20, 2007)

Free said:


> Does anyone know of a source for High Output LED Rope Lighting?



So far as I know you either go with no-name cool-white LEDs or you shift over to an incan. rope light if you need brighter. The strips, like the ones above, do seem to be stronger. I have done a fair amount of concealed mountings, let me know if you have questions on hiding them.


----------

